# Outback bbq gas



## simplylind (Mar 2, 2017)

We have brought our Outback BBQ out to the Algarve with us but we are having trouble finding a gas cylinder for it. The only place we have found so far is a Repsol garage but they need us to bring an empty cylinder to swap for a new one. I believe we need a GPL one and it seems that this is the equivalent to the LP gas one we left in the UK. We are near Tavira. Any suggestions would be gratefully received. Thanks x


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

You can use any regular GPL Gas Cylinder but the first one you will need to pay a deposit on if you haven't got any empty one to return. (From memory its the same cost again as a refill so about €25 if you keep the receipt then you can return it for a refund whenever you want). You can also change from Repsol to BP or to Galp by taking the old Repsol gas bottle back to any provider - they will be pleased to swap for their brand and may even give you a free regulator !) 

The pressure regulator connections all vary between the different brands so if you decide that Repsol is the easiest to source then you will need to buy a Repsol regulator and connect it to the flexible gas pipe with a jubilee clip - a direct replacement for the original UK one.

Personally for a BBQ I favour the Puma gas bottles from Galp - they are made of plastic and are a lot lighter to move


----------



## simplylind (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks. Any idea where we can get an original from as so far we have been asked to bring in an empty bottle, which we don't have? Is it just going to be a case of visiting other Galp garages?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

simplylind said:


> Thanks. Any idea where we can get an original from as so far we have been asked to bring in an empty bottle, which we don't have? Is it just going to be a case of visiting other Galp garages?


Both CONTINENTE and PINGU DOCE sell gas cylinders both refills and new. all you have to do is a little bit of paperwork they will supply you with and pay a deposit for the new cylinder. Oh and you may also need a new regulator

we use BUTANE but propane is just as good with our outback BBQ. With GALP it is in a blue cylinder. The regulator is about 10€.

The cylinder is easy finding the regulator you might need to find a shop that supplied gas bottle as they will have the regulators in stock

there is a list here... 
http://www.tiendeo.pt/Lojas/tavira/galp


----------

